
Hyper - tosh
https://hyper.is/
======
cremp
Why?

Seriously, why?

Not only is it electron based, so my memory usage for a terminal is stupid
high, but what sets this apart from your _standard_ terminals, because maybe
plugins?

I'd trust the standards over this any day, just because of handling of edge-
cases, unicode comes to mind.

~~~
dukedylan
Are we really worried about memory usage anymore? I mean, I am using a laptop
that has 16GB of DDR4 RAM, what's 100-200MB of memory usage going to do?

~~~
cremp
Yes.

Why on earth would you rather something that takes up 100-200 MB over
something that uses less than 5 MB (my biggest memory hog putty on Windows)

With that mindset, your 16 GB of RAM will go away after a few programs,
because the devs weren't worried about memory usage. That is just the wrong
mindset to have as a developer.

Apps like this are making things needlessly complicated, just for the sake of
complicating.

